# Lunch in Wicklow - recommendations?



## onekeano (9 Aug 2010)

Taking a spin out in Wicklow tomorrow and was look for a decent place to have lunch. Just called Woods in Roundwood but  apparently they only do lunches on Sunday. Any recommendations would be appreiciated.

Roy


----------



## jmrc (9 Aug 2010)

The Wicklow Heather in Laragh...... Best around imo ... Hugh menu too. 
Just a satisfied (on more than one occasion) customer...


----------



## Ormond (9 Aug 2010)

I'd second that recommendation for the Wicklow Heather (in fact I clicked on your post specifically to recommend it, not knowing that someone had beaten me to it.)

Just back from a terrific weekend there, staying in the attached B&B. Extremely good value and the food in the restaurant is very good. It's also a lovely spot decor-wise - decorated with (presumably) the owner's hugely impressive collection of Irish first and rare editions. 

(Though if the owner is reading this, though, s/he might consider moving some of those interior lights in the cases away from the pages and spines of those books...)

Anyway, great restaurant, lovely atmosphere.


----------



## onekeano (9 Aug 2010)

brilliant - thx folks, looking forward to it already....

Roy


----------



## TOFFEEPOD (9 Aug 2010)

Bates Restaurant in Rathdrum is also very nice, check out their web site,


----------



## Splash (10 Aug 2010)

If it's County Wicklow, and you're passing through the Glen of The Downs, the food in the Glenview hotel is very nice. We had the bar menu there a a couple of weeks ago, and it was delicious; I'd imagine the restaurant is good too. Very nice views of the Glens, and the gardens are beautiful for a stroll around too.


----------



## Locke (10 Aug 2010)

Leitrim Lounge in Wicklow Town by the bay does fantastic food. Carvery & Evening Menu.

[broken link removed]

No affiliated but have had the odd session in their...

(edit) +1 Gelnview too, great spot on a sunny day for a walk.


----------



## David_Dublin (10 Aug 2010)

Hunters has been around for years, a nice garden, traditional food fare.

http://www.hunters.ie/

I haven't been, but I know people who love the place


----------



## Complainer (10 Aug 2010)

TOFFEEPOD said:


> Bates Restaurant in Rathdrum is also very nice


Do they have motel as well?


----------



## fizzelina (10 Aug 2010)

TOFFEEPOD said:


> Bates Restaurant in Rathdrum is also very nice, check out their web site,


I ate here earlier in the year and it was very enjoyable and a good value early bird. The room itself was so cold but that shouldn't be too much of an issue in the summer.


----------



## onekeano (10 Aug 2010)

Thanks everyone - much appreciated, had lunch in the Wicklow Heather today and got lots of brownie points so many thanks, sounds like lots more reasons to head back down that neck of the woods.

Roy


----------



## niceoneted (10 Aug 2010)

Saw this and loved the look of the Heather in Laragh from location to menu. Looks fab. Took time off work there last week to end sick so got nowhere so might treat myself to a night or two here in Sept.


----------



## Staples (31 Aug 2010)

Splash said:


> We had the bar menu there a a couple of weeks ago, and it was delicious;


 
You didn't chance the food?


----------

